# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت >  تغییرات جدید در سایت برنامه نویس

## vcldeveloper

با سلام به کاربران عزیز،

جدیدا تغییراتی در سایت ایجاد شده که لازم هست به اطلاع کاربران رسانده شود:

*ایجاد مرکز پشتیبانی*
از این پس، کاربرانی که مشکلی با سایت یا برخی امکانات آن دارند، می توانند از مرکز پشتیبانی سایت استفاده کنند. این مرکز به کاربر اجازه می دهد که مشکل خود را در فرمی مطرح کرده و به مسئولین سایت ارسال کند، و در قبال آن یک Ticket برای پیگیری دریافت کند. مسئولین مربوطه مشکل را بررسی کرده و نتیجه را از طریق Ticket مربوطه به اطلاع کاربر می رسانند.
بعد از راه اندازی کامل این بخش، بخش گفتگو با مسئولین سایت به مرور زمان از سایت حذف خواهد شد.
تصویری از صفحه ارسال درخواست پشتیبانی در زیر نمایش داده شده:

 SupportCenter.jpg
 
 برای رفع انواع مختلف مشکلات کاربران سازمانهایی به شرح زیر در بخش پشتیبانی تعریف شده اند و شما هنگام ایجاد Ticket بنا بر نوع مشکل تان مسئله را با یکی از سازمانهای فوق مطرح میکنید:

پیگیری محرومیت ها/ کاربران اخراج شدهتغییر شناسه کاربریپیگیری فعال سازی اکانت کاربرگزارش اشکال در سیستم سایتپیشنهاد برای افزودن/تغییر امکانات سایت
برای ورود به بخش پشتیبانی روی لینک مربوطه در نوار بالای صفحات کلیک کنید.


*اضافه شدن گروه جدیدی به کاربران با عنوان VIP.*
این گروه شامل مدیران سابق سایت، و کاربران فعال سایت که از سطح فنی مناسبی هم برخوردار هستند، می باشد. این کاربران به عنوان نخبگان سایت شناخته می شوند و از طرف سایت امکانات ویژه ایی برای آنها در نظر گرفته می شود.
کاربران بخش VIP از امکانات ویژه ای که در آینده نزدیک به سایت برنامه نویس اضافه خواهند شد (مانند بخش دریافت فایلها، فروشگاه، بخش گفتگوی آزاد، و ...) دسترسی با اولویت و امتیاز ویژه خواهند داشت.

با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه شما، 
از طرف تیم مدیریت سایت برنامه نویس.

----------

